# Umbrella corp costume help



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to try to do one of the umbrella corp guard costume but no idea where to begin


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Best bet would start with the basics. Getting the swat styled uniforms they wear. Then move onto the helmet, weapons, etc. Im pretty sure you can get the patches and decals from sellers on evilbay.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha. My sister and I decided on such a costume for her for an event last year and developed the entire costume in under five minutes.

It all depends on what you plan to do with it. For my sister's we went against the SWAT uniform and incorporated her own style into it a bit more. We had a Beret, tactical shirt, short skirt, leggings, combat boots, two Desert Eagles and an assault rifle, then added Umbrella Corp logos to what we wanted to and I made her a facemask too. In the end, it was such a hit that someone had it drawn up and got her as a tattoo.


























The reason we did this is because it is always cooler to have home-made costume pieces (Especially when I get to plug LEDs into facemasks for no apparent reason) and we were trying to have her costume separate from the typical SWAT style costumes that were bound to be there (They were, in fact they are our security for our Hearses/Creepy Cars)

Really, it depends on what style of costume you are trying to make.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i wanna do a swat costume


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

That's easy. You can get the equipment online from a multitude of sources. Paintball or Airsoft equipment retailers/Ebay are good places to start, I imagine. You can always paint the logos on yourself, but there are a multitude of companies selling patches, badges, stickpins, decals, stickers and whatnot. Then get yourself an airsoft rifle and modify it if you like. We redid my sister's but for the event, we had to scratch the enamel all off the end, which is a shame, as it looked so nice) because there was a gathering of the state justices at the same location on the same day and dozens of undercover police in business attire, who did not like her walking around dressed like that carrying two pistols and an assault rifle. We told them they would be in for a treat when the event officially started and there were hundreds of us. Guess next year, they will choose a better season.

Anyhow, you would be surprised the cool things that come up on ebay if you search say "Paintball Swat Vest" or "Tactical Black BDU" and select to display from lowest cost to highest. Looks like this outfit will not be too expensive.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

The-Dullahan said:


> That's easy. You can get the equipment online from a multitude of sources. Paintball or Airsoft equipment retailers/Ebay are good places to start, I imagine. You can always paint the logos on yourself, but there are a multitude of companies selling patches, badges, stickpins, decals, stickers and whatnot. Then get yourself an airsoft rifle and modify it if you like. We redid my sister's but for the event, we had to scratch the enamel all off the end, which is a shame, as it looked so nice) because there was a gathering of the state justices at the same location on the same day and dozens of undercover police in business attire, who did not like her walking around dressed like that carrying two pistols and an assault rifle. We told them they would be in for a treat when the event officially started and there were hundreds of us. Guess next year, they will choose a better season.
> 
> Anyhow, you would be surprised the cool things that come up on ebay if you search say "Paintball Swat Vest" or "Tactical Black BDU" and select to display from lowest cost to highest. Looks like this outfit will not be too expensive.


Thank you so much im going to check out ebay and the local army and navy store near me.


----------

